

[video] Haskell Platform Setup - Ubuntu - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/haskell/haskell-platform-setup-ubuntu/

======
killerswan
I remain surprised that apparently nobody's just made a PPA to make that a
one-step process.

------
dlsspy
auf Deutsch

